# [Forum FR]préparation du "Forum FR Howto"

## scout

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Quand j'aurai enfin trouvé le temps de pondre ma "Forum FR Howto"

 

Histoire de donner un coup de main et dégrossir le travail, je propose dans ce thread de commencer ce "Forum FR Howto". Voilà l'idée: mettre un unique post sans réponse en sticky+annonce+verrouillé dans ce forum qui incluerais l'actuel [IMPORTANT] Comment publier sur le forum ?

Et le but de ce thread c'est d'en commencer l'ébauche pour épargner un peu de boulot à nos cher modérateurs. Alors postez vos idées/remarques et n'hésitez pas à reprendre l'ébauche qui suit et à y inclure vos modifications histoire de voir la mise en page finale. Je me suis inspiré des post de yoyo, yaubi et de Guidelines (READ BEFORE POSTING)

Je mettrais à jour dans la mesure du possible ce post avec les dernières versions / modifications que vous postez

Quelques conseils:

Si l'on veux que ce soit lu, il faut que ce soit relativement compact, donc renvoi des remerciements et autres à la fin

Utilisation des listes. Pour rappel, on écris une liste entre les balises [ list ]  et [/ list ] et chaque point commence par un [ * ] (sans espaces bien sur)

si on met [ list=1 ] en première balise la liste est numérotée par des chiffres, [ list=a ] permet la numérotation avec des lettres. Il n'est pas possible (à ma connaissance) de modifier la couleur ou la taille de ces caractères, ou le type des puces. Attention ces listes ne gèrent pas bien la récursivité (bug de phpBB ?)

[EDIT]Les puces gèrent bien la récursivité, par contre faire une liste numérotée dans une liste à puce garantit une mauvaise indentation

Début de l'ébauche (pompée sur l'annonce existante, et ses modifications )

Quelques directives pour poster sur ces forums, et qui permettront d'améliorer de beaucoup sa lisibilité. L'effort demandé n'est vraiment pas important.

Si vous démarrez un nouveau Thread

Recherchez avant de poster

La documentation gentoo couvre déja beaucoup d'aspects et on consultera avec profit le [Howto Howto] Liens vers les Howto Français

Servez vous aussi de l'outil de recherche des forums

Titre des threads

Le format conseillé est : [THEME] description (état)

Le but est de séparer les trois champs pour que lors d'une recherche, il soit plus aisé POUR TOUS de retrouver une info.

1) Faites attention à bien choisir votre [balise] pour qu'elle soit la plus efficace possible. Le but est qu'au premier coup d'oeil, les lecteurs du forum sachent si oui ou non le thread est susceptible de les intérresser.

2) Viens ensuite la "description" du pb proprement dit : on précise au mieux le sujet : pb de double affichage par exemple.

3) Et enfin, l'état précise si une solution a été trouvée (résolu) ou (non résolu), si un rapport de bug a été émis (buzilla avec si possible la réf du bug), ...

Parmis les bonnes balises, ont peut distinguer principalement :

Balises génériques : 

Utiliser ces balises pour désigner des grandes classes de sujets. Sont souvent utiles (liste non-exhaustive) :

[Desktop] : pour les histoire de window managers, les logiciels bureautique, tout ça quoi...

[Multimedia] : problèmes de lecture/encodage audio et vidéo, éventuellement aussi des histoires de drivers de carte son par exemple.

[Jeux] : parcequ'on est pas des bêtes.

[Portage] : question relatives à "emerge" et à la gestion des paquets en général.

[Install] : problèmes rencontrés pendant la phase d'installation de la distrib.

[Matériel] : problème de drivers, et vrais problème "hard".

[Kernel] : compilation du noyau, choix d'options, gèle du système, etc.

[Réseau] : tout ce qui met en oeuvre plus d'une machine.

[Admin] : gestion des utilisateurs, des backups, etc.

[Programmation] : pour causer entre codeurs. Si c'est pour un langage en particulier, alors vous pouvez aussi utiliser le langage comme balise ([C++], [Python], etc.).

[Ebuild] : pour poster les ebuilds qui ne sont pas dans portage

[Off le mur] : pour parler de tout et n'importe quoi. À utiliser avec modération biensûr.

Balises spécifiques :

C'est principalement des nom de logiciels. À utiliser si vous êtes sûr que votre problème est vraiment spécifique à ce logiciel. Essayer dans la mesure du possible de n'utiliser ce type de balise que pour des noms de logiciels suffisament connus (style [gnome], [mozilla], [emacs], [openoffice], [iptable], [udev], [xorg-x11] etc.).

Entre les deux :

Rien ne vous empêche d'inventer des balises un peu intermédiaires.

Un sujet du style «[firewall] vous auriez une bonne doc ?» est finallement aussi acceptable que «[Réseau] cherche une doc sur les firewall».

Le choix de votre balise est biensûr une affaire de compromis :

- une balise trop générique pour un problème très specifique est parfois trompeuse et peut drainer vers votre thread des gens qui n'ont aucune aide à vous apporter. C'est leur faire perdre du temps.

- une balise trop précise peut s'avérer cryptique, et faire fuir des lecteurs qui auraient pourtant pu même vous aider.

Usez de votre bon sens pour savoir comment amener les bons lecteurs, et si possible uniquement eux, vers votre thread. Notez aussi qu'il y a toujours plusieurs bonnes façons de formuler un même sujet, et que ça n'est pas bien grave tant que celle que vous aurez retenu est claire et efficace.

Quelques pièges à éviter :

tout dire dans la balise :

«[compil de openoffice-1.1] aidez moi svp !!!» ; là, un bon sujet aurait plutôt été : «[openoffice] pb de compilation de la 1.1»

ne rien dire dans la balise :

«[help!!!] pb de compilation de openoffice-1.1» ; cf. au dessus pour le bon sujet.

se tromper de balise (et de problème) :

«[openoffice] comment installer la 1.2 qui est masquée ?» ; là, même si c'est openoffice-1.2 que vous voulez installer, votre problème ne lui est pas spécifique. Un bon sujet serait plutôt : «[portage] : comment installer un paquet masqué ?».

balise cryptique :

«[usbhid] freeze au resume» ; certes... Seul le lecteur averti saura que vous parlez d'un module du noyau qui se comporte mal quand on réveille un machine mise en hibernation. Un sujet un peu moins cryptique serait : «[kernel] module "usbhid" gelé après hibernation»

Dans le même genre : «[closetag] comment ça marche ?» ; là encore, peu de gens sauront qu'il s'agit d'un module pour Vim. Un bon sujet serait : «[vim] comment marche le module "closetag" ?»

Cette liste n'est bien sûr pas exhaustive...

Pour tous vos posts

Le fond

Incluez le plus d'informations possibles

comme par exemple vos logs et les commandes que vous avez exécuté

Restez dans le sujet

Dans un thread il ne faut parler que du sujet décrit par le titre, et donc éviter de poser de nouvelles questions qui dévient le sujet initial. Si une réponse donnée à votre question vous scuicite de nouvelles questions sans rapport direct avec le sujet, préférez ouvrir un nouveau thread plutot que de détourner la conversation.

Ce que ne doit pas contenir un post

Evitez de poster plusieurs messages à la suite, utilisez plutôt la fonctionnalité d'edition de post et signalez vos éventuelles modifications entre des balises [EDIT] et [/EDIT].

On est sur un forum Gentoo, de ce fait certains sujets ne sont pas les bienvenu. Par exemple, une discution sur la configuration d'un programme de p2p n'est pas génante. Par contre une discution à propos de l'utilisation de ce même programme, pour des échanges illégaux n'a pas sa place sur le forum gentoo. On ne parlera pas non plus du décodage des chaines cryptées.

Pas d'attaques personnelles

Si votre post ne fait qu'une seule ligne

C'est soit que vous avez l'esprit très synthétique, soit que vous vous croyez sur IRC, mais nous ne sommes pas sur IRC. Réfléchissez donc un instant pour voir si ce que vous avez à dire est bien pertinent

La forme

Exprimez vous correctement

Ecrire dans un français gramaticalement correct est nécessaire si vous voulez vous faire comprendre. Evitez le style SMS et l'utilisation abusive de smileys

Evitez les renvois à la ligne inutiles

Utilisez le BBCode

Il aide à la lisibilité

Postez en français

A moins que vous maitrisiez mieux une autre langue

La vie sur les forums

Que faire si une regle n'est pas respectée ?

 - Quand vous répondez à un thread qui ne se conforme pas à ces règles, faites un petit renvoi vers se post et demandez à l'auteur d'éditer son sujet. On compte sur votre aide pour faciliter la tâche des admins, si les remarques viennent de nous tous ça renforce le fait que ces regles sont communément admises et pas une invention d'admins ou de certains membres trop autoritaires.

 - Si vous etes l'auteur d'un poste mal formulé, vous pouvez simplement l'éditer pour rectifier le probleme. En éditant le 1er poste d'un thread vous pouvez changer le titre du thread.

Utilisez les messages privés

Si ce que vous avez à dire n'est pas constructif

Les discussions sur les porte goblets à monter dans une baie 5'1/4, ou les chauffe mug usb n'intéressent pas tout le monde

Si ce que vous avez à dire n'est pas en rapport direct avec le thème du thread

Si vous souhaitez vous addresser particulièrement à quelqu'un

Pour l'inviter à manger chez vous ou lui signaler sa dernière faute de frappe

à l'auteur d'un HOWTO

Pour signaler qu'il y a une erreur ou qqch à mettre à jours dans son howto

Remerciez ceux qui vous aident

Comme cela ils continueront à vous aider

Reportez les problèmes à vos chers modérateurs

N'hésitez pas à leur envoyez leur un message privé, pour les avertir de tout problème, plutôt que de laisser empirer. En effet un message privé leur sera signalé par mail et ils pourront réagir plus rapidement. Ne répondez pas aux posts de spam, sauf pour dire que vous l'avez signalé aux modérateurs, car cela les fait remonter dans le forum.

Message privé à TGL

Message privé à dioxmat

Annexe

Raisons générales de ces dispositions

Faciliter la recherche d'informations sur le forum (via la fonction de recherche)

Permettre aux lecteurs du forum de trouver directement les sujets qui les intéraissent. Et donc perdre moins de temps.

Permettre à ceux qui répondent de directement voir les sujets auquelles ils ont les compétenses pour répondre.

Linux est une communauté qui fonctionne sur l'entraide.

Pour qu'elle soit efficace, il est nécessaire de suivre quelques règles de conduite : les manpages suivent des règles précises.

Heureusement car sinon, pour trouver une info, on galèrerait passablement.

Remerciements

[A remanier/enlever]yoyo et yaubi pour le post initial, zrda pour les premières mise en forme, scout pour les deuxièmes mises en forme, TGL et dioxmat pour les futures troisièmes mises en forme, yuk pour le [Howto] Howto, Duf pour poster des liens vers l'ancien post et bienôt celui-ci, tous les autres pour les idées, et tous les autres pour m'avoir montré ce qu'il ne fallait pas faire.  Merci à ghoti pour les post qui ne sont pas en rapport avec çe post. Merci pour vos remerciements, et merci à mes parents de m'avoir donnée naissance ( je craque  :Smile:  ).[/A remanier/enlever]

Fin de l'ébauche

Désolé pour les fautes d'orthographe/grammaire et pour les éventuels oublis, postez vos ajouts

[EDIT]Maj _droop_[/EDIT]

[EDIT2]Refonte de l'ordre des idées, recursion dans les listes, indentation du post et ajout de quelques idées, maintenant ça a une bien meilleure geule ! Il y a certains renvois à la ligne en trop, mais c'est pour l'indentation, pour une mise à jour plus facile par la suite

Pour les modérateurs: éditez ce post directement, je veux dire, je sais que vous pouvez le faire, mais n'hésitez pas, je ne me vexerais pas, et puis ça me fera moins de boulot  :Smile: 

[/EDIT2]

[EDIT3]on parle du gentoo bugzilla pour la partie "recherchez avant de poster" ??

et sinon

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> Peut etre un peu long par contre, je vois mal les mecs arrivant sur le forum lire tout ca...

 

Et c'est tout à fait vrai

Alors où pensez vous qu'on pourrait compacter/réarranger ?

[/EDIT3]

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

scout je trouve que cela est une trés bonne idée de publier ce How-TO pour les débutant sur les Forums (un peu comme moi   :Laughing:  ) , je le trouve clair et bien structuré !

merci encore.

----------

## _droop_

Moi aussi je trouve ca bien.

Quelques phrases un peu confuses, en particulier :

 *Quote:*   

> Citons par exemple le p2p (peer to peer, réseaus d'échange) doit rester dans le cadre strictement légal ! 

 

Il manque un élément syntaxique. Je la remplacerais par une phrase de ce genre (j'espere rester dans l'esprit) :

 *Quote:*   

> Par exemple, une discution sur la configuration d'un programme de p2p n'est pas génante. Par contre une discution à propos de l'utilisation de ce même programme pour des échanges illégaux n'a pas sa place sur le forum gentoo. 

 

Voila...

----------

## yabdeo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> On est sur un forum Gentoo, de ce fait certains sujets ne sont pas les bienvenu.
> 
> 

 

Comme la Debian par exemple ? Bon OK, je sors   :Embarassed: 

----------

## yuk159

Merci scout, très beau boulot.   :Cool: 

Je crois que la synthèse des différentes discutions est exellente.

Bravo

----------

## zdra

"Exprimez vous correctement" est redondant avec "Postez en français" ou du moins on pourait regrouper ces 2 éléments.

Sinon en général je trouve qu'a la fin ça fait trop de gros titre pour 1 phrase d'explication, ça grossi le texte pour rien je crois... donc faut ptetre essayer de regrouper les idées, ou faire un titre "Dispositions finales" avec dedans une liste des dernieres idées qu'on sait pas classer. En fait on peut reprendre les titres: "Incluez le plus d'informations possibles" + "Exprimez vous correctement" + "Restez dans le sujet " + "Ce que doit (doit pas) contenir un thread" + "Remerciez ceux qui vous aident" + "Postez en français"  --> tt ça dans un gros titre du style "Regles générales dans un poste", voir meme mettre dans "Ce que doit (doit pas) contenir un thread". Avec des titre plus petit pour chaque idée. Fin faut essayer ça donnera ptetre trop l'impression de gros bloc de texte dans les titres... à voir...

Sinon au niveau des idées du texte je pense que tout est dit.

PS:   *Quote:*   

> Est-ce que ce serait utile de séparer un peu plus entre "je crée un thread" et "je réponds à un thread"

  il me semble que c'est une bonne idée mais ça risque alors de chambouler tt la structure actuelle du texte.

[edit] je viens de penser à une chose qu'on peut ajouter dans l'utilisation des messages privé: Pour signaler à l'auteur d'un HOWTO qu'il y a une erreur ou qqch à mettre à jours dans son howto. Fin c'est peut-etre à ajouter dans le poste qui regroupe les howto... pcq souvent on remarque pas qu'il y a eu des nouveaux messages dans le howto et il part loins dans les oubliettes. Et il n'y a rien de plus désagréable pour qqn qui suit un howto que de devoir aller chercher dans tt les postes qui suivent tt les corriections et mises à jours pour que ça marche enfin.[/edit]

----------

## moon69

c'est ce qui manquais au forum , 

cela va permettre de clarifier la board, et c'est tan mieux

merci!

ca va peut etre me mmotiver a ecrire des howto  :Wink: 

----------

## scout

Bon, j'ai fait la mise à jour de _droop_, car elle est simple, mais je n'ai pas le temps de m'y plonger plus pour les heures qui suivent car j'ai un rapport de 40 pages à écrire pour dans 1 ou 2 jours. C'est bien je vois que vous suivez attentivement les directives: vous commencez déja à me remercier  :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

 *scout wrote:*   

> vous suivez attentivement les directives: vous commencez déja à me remercier 

 

Désolé pour le OFF... mais là je suis pété de rire   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## scout

Mise à jour avec vos idées et mes découvertes sur la récursivté des listes.

Là on approche quelquechose de pas mal

----------

## zdra

Voilà qui est bien joué ! J'ai plus rien à ajouter ! Bravo et merci !

Sinon un ptit OFF @scout: t'as pas envie de te lancer dans un [howto]utiliser les basies pour l'indendation et les listes ?!? LOL   :Laughing: 

----------

## scout

 *zdra wrote:*   

> @scout: t'as pas envie de te lancer dans un [howto]utiliser les basies pour l'indendation et les listes ?!? LOL  

 

Voilà l'utilisation des listes est expliqué ici http://www.phpbb.com/phpBB/faq.php?mode=bbcode#6

Et voiçi la démo par l'exemple

```
[list]

  une démo de liste:

    [*]coucou

    [list][*]c'est un oiseau

       [*]une manière de dire bonjour

    [/list]

    les oiseaux existent en dehors des listes

    [*]le merle

    [list=1]On le reconnait

        [*]à son plumage noir chez le mal

        [*]à son plumage brun chez la femelle

        [*]à son bec jaune

    oui, le merle c'est un bel oiseau

    [/list]

    On confonds souvent le merle femelle avec la grive

    [*]la grive

    Une manière simple de les distinguer est de regarder si le plumage est bien uniforme (merle) ou légèrement tacheté, surtout en dessous (grive)

    [*]maintenant on a compris qu'il y avait un problème d'indentation lorsque l'on mixe les listes ordonées et non-ordonées, alors que la récursion des listes non ordonées entre elles se passe bien

[/list]
```

  une démo de liste:

coucou

c'est un oiseau

une manière de dire bonjour

    les oiseaux existent en dehors des listes

le merle

On le reconnait

à son plumage noir chez le mal

à son plumage brun chez la femelle

à son bec jaune

    oui, le merle c'est un bel oiseau

    On confonds souvent le merle femelle avec la grive

la grive

    Une manière simple de les distinguer est de regarder si le plumage est bien uniforme (merle) ou légèrement tacheté, surtout en dessous (grive)

maintenant on a compris qu'il y avait un problème d'indentation lorsque l'on mixe les listes ordonées et non-ordonées, alors que la récursion des listes non ordonées entre elles se passe bien

----------

## Leander256

Si je lis correctement le code HTML généré, il essaie de refermer la balise <OL> avec un </UL>, donc forcément ça ne marche pas  :Confused: 

Tu devrais le signaler dans la section feedback je pense.

----------

## scout

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Si je lis correctement le code HTML généré, il essaie de refermer la balise <OL> avec un </UL>, donc forcément ça ne marche pas 

 

Oui, c'est tout à fait ça ... je n'ai pas trouvé de tel bug report sur le bugzilla de phpBB d'ailleurs. C'est une affaire à approfondir

[EDIT]Non seulement je pars off topic mais en plus le post ne fait qu'une seule ligne ... je ne mérite vraiment pas d'être sur ces forums   :Crying or Very sad: . En fait je ne suis même pas capable de respecter les règles que je dicte, et là je continue à partir dans l'Off topic. C'est grave !

----------

## yuk159

Bof il y a toujours eu un peu de OFF dans ce forum, mais dans certaines conditions je ne trouve pas ça super génant  :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

@scout: joli c'est presque parfait quoiqu'un peu long pour des newbs qui voudraient une réponse de suite .

----------

